# ANA MAGIAR: The Queen of Latin Classical Crossover



## Dario (Aug 25, 2020)

Argentine singer and songwriter. She began as a leading voice in numerous bands with a long history in her city of Mar del Plata of the Classic and Progressive Metal style.
At the same time, he joined the Opera Prima Lyric Choir in the First Soprano string, alternating as a soloist in Arias and Duets of renowned operas such as La Traviatta, Don Giovanni, Orfeo e Euridice, Las Bodas de Figaro among others, with numerous presentations staged with set design details in the Colon Theater.
In 2003 she began to study vocal technique and repertoire with the renowned Argentine Baritone “Omar Carrión” and continued with the Soprano “Carmen Nieddu”. Both artists from the Teatro Colon in Buenos Aires.
Since 2004 she has taken personalized technique and repertoire classes with the Finnish Soprano Tarja Turunen, ex-vocalist of Nightwish.









_Tarja Turunen and Ana Magiar_


Throughout 2006 she participated in the Master Class of the Verdian repertoire directed by the Master and Director of the Choir of the Colon Theater "Salvatore Caputo". She also participated in numerous courses taught by teachers from the Instituto de Arte Superior del Teatro Colón with the Stage Directors “Lizzie Waise” and “Betty Gambarte”.
By the end of 2011, Ana Magiar began her personal endeavor as a solo artist in the Classical Crossover style, which reflects her passion for the fusion of musical styles.
She was named "Outstanding Personality of the Culture of the City" (in her city of Mar del Plata, Argentina) by the Honorable Deliberative Council for her Career.
She is currently highlighted by Billboard magazine as a Latin American reference in the Classical Crossover style.
Her voice has achieved worldwide recognition as she was named “Member of the International Arts Council (Music)” by the CID UNESCO.
She has made original productions with musicians from: USA, Germany, Mexico, Italy and Finland among others. With her voice he toured the most prestigious theaters in Argentina and the world. Among them the Teatro Colon, Teatro Coliseo, Teatro Avenida, Teatro Libertador de Córdoba and the Magnificent National Auditorium of Mexico.
Her first album was nominated for the Gardel Awards, the highest recognition for music in Argentina.
She was summoned with her voice and her interpretation to make the exhibition of "Diane Arbus" exhibition of the "Metropolitan Museum of Art" in New York. She is an artist of Music Universe, (Italy) and she made, for that label, the International Classic “Grande Amore” invited by the original authors to interpret an unpublished version in Portuguese.









_Cover of the first album.










Cover of the second album._


----------

